# 2007 Nissan Altima Navi -- Buttons disabled while moving?!



## delusion_ (Jan 21, 2007)

It seems that we need a new forum for the 2007 models, but I figured this would be the next best place?

Anyhow, I just bought a new 2007 Altima 3.5SL. Comes with the navigation and all that -- but while you are moving, a lot of navigation buttons are disabled. Talk about dumb. In order to change my destination, for example, I must be stopped at a stop light, or have parked the car somewhere. Who really is going to do that? What if you have a passenger in the car and they can change the destination for you?

Does anyone know if a secret menu/hack/etc. to turn this feature off? A google search found nothing, but I'm hoping maybe a Nissan engineer out there will have some answers.

Thanks!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah it is a safty feature, more like an annoyance... lol but yeah I would go to a local Stereo store and have them take a look at it I had that in my Silverado and they were able to reverse the problem and I had it working all times... but I'm not sure on the alty, I boasted for the guages instead of the Nav... sorry bro hope you can find a solution


Jason


----------



## torontoaltima123 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sort of an unrealted question, but have you figured out how to enter the speach recognition mode? The manul says that the nav/bluetooth system can have up to 2 difference speach tones recognized (option A and B) and the manual says to enter this mode you must have the car running, in park with the hand brake on, then press the speach/phone button down for 5 seconds. The problem is that you can push both those buttons at the same time, its either one or the other since the button pivots to either or. Have you tried out this function and were you sucecssful?


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

The Buttons get disabled through the Vehicle Speed Signal. There is a link in my sig that shows how I disabled this. It involved taking the car apart to get to the wire, and I still haven't placed my switch in it's permanent location. That should give you some ideas of how it all works.


----------



## delusion_ (Jan 21, 2007)

GTCompScientist, I figured as such, but don't want to add a switch like you're proposing 

Gah. I wish they had some sort of paperwork you could sign and have them officially disable it. My Magellan doesn't disable the buttons while the car is moving..


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

I've checked that out and there isn't anything that they will do like that, and they won't let me look at the source code for the operating system.


----------

